# Clipping of left posterior inferior cerebellar artery (PICA) aneurysm with titanium



## bill2doc (Mar 12, 2012)

Patient had the following performed:  Clipping of left posterior inferior cerebellar artery (PICA) aneurysm with titanium clip two months ago.

Patient then presented to ER for Laparoscopic cholecystectomy.  This procedure was performed by a different Physician not associated in anyway with the first physician or procedure.  Do I need a modifier to bill for the Laparoscopic cholecystectomy ?

I thought -57 but that says same physician ???

Thanks!


----------



## bill2doc (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry not -57 I meant -79


----------

